# New to the sport



## Namlot79 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey everybody. I am new to fly fishing (only been once) but I am completely hooked on it. I was hoping to find somebody in the central Ohio area that wouldn't mind if I tagged along with them and maybe asked 1000 questions. I am potentially moving to Alaska in late spring and would like to somewhat proficient with my fly gear when I get there. I would be happy to cover fuel cost and buy lunch( there will be a great number of questions during said lunch as well) I learn best through action obviously but also through observation thus the desire to "tag along". I have my own gear, just missing the knowledge on how to properly use it. I appreciate any and all help, advice, and instruction. Thank you guys


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Teach you how to fly fish? What a horrible idea. Criminal actually. One less productive member of society. The idea is as repulsive to the modern sensibility as a drug dealer teaching his son to cook meth on a coleman stove out in the garage. Soon enough, as responsible members of society are whisking off to work trying to make the payment on their new sedan you will be trying to find some pullout wide enough to ease your old truck off the road. As they boot up their PC's to start the day you will be feverishly tying on a fly too small to see in the poor light of a dawn rising thru the hemlock trees along some mountain trout stream. A fly you stayed up too late the night before tying. When you could have been watching TV like any right thinking American would do. Trout fishing is worse than drinking or women ever thought of being. I remember John Geirach writing one woman said when we first went out I thought at least he doesn't drink or run around but that after a few years of his fly fishing she started hoping it had been one of those instead. 
Fly fishing? Look at guys like Fallen or Crawdude. Twenty years ago Nitsud was a good looking bright young man with a future. Now he's cantankerous, churlish, mean, an antisocial misfit that can barely make it thru the first ten minutes of America's Got Talent before he's wondering off down the hall to sequester himself in some lonely corner. To what? To tie feathers to a small hook in another delusional moment of ill conceived inspiration. Or trying to watch The Walking Dead and spending the entire time wondering what the fishing would be like in a post apocalyptic world. 
Fly Fishing? Save yourself and your family while you can. I started off wanting a half dozen flies to take on a hiking trip a few decades ago now look what I've done. Look at all the time I could have spent mowing the grass, painting the house, working overtime. Again save yourself while there is still the faintest glimmer of hope....


----------



## Namlot79 (Jan 12, 2013)

So that's a no from oldstinkyguy?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

stinky took the words right out of my mouth. Lol. Nice accurate post!
Salmonid


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Teach you how to fly fish? What a horrible idea. Criminal actually. One less productive member of society. The idea is as repulsive to the modern sensibility as a drug dealer teaching his son to cook meth on a coleman stove out in the garage. Soon enough, as responsible members of society are whisking off to work trying to make the payment on their new sedan you will be trying to find some pullout wide enough to ease your old truck off the road. As they boot up their PC's to start the day you will be feverishly tying on a fly too small to see in the poor light of a dawn rising thru the hemlock trees along some mountain trout stream. A fly you stayed up too late the night before tying. When you could have been watching TV like any right thinking American would do. Trout fishing is worse than drinking or women ever thought of being. I remember John Geirach writing one woman said when we first went out I thought at least he doesn't drink or run around but that after a few years of his fly fishing she started hoping it had been one of those instead.
> Fly fishing? Look at guys like Fallen or Crawdude. Twenty years ago Nitsud was a good looking bright young man with a future. Now he's cantankerous, churlish, mean, an antisocial misfit that can barely make it thru the first ten minutes of America's Got Talent before he's wondering off down the hall to sequester himself in some lonely corner. To what? To tie feathers to a small hook in another delusional moment of ill conceived inspiration. Or trying to watch The Walking Dead and spending the entire time wondering what the fishing would be like in a post apocalyptic world.
> Fly Fishing? Save yourself and your family while you can. I started off wanting a half dozen flies to take on a hiking trip a few decades ago now look what I've done. Look at all the time I could have spent mowing the grass, painting the house, working overtime. Again save yourself while there is still the faintest glimmer of hope....


Been on this forum for quite awhile. I would just like to say that this is the best post I have ever seen on here!


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

This forum really needs a "like" button. About half of my Christmas presents this year were fly fishing related and I'm hoping to get a new tying vice for my birthday. 
Namlot, watch lots of youtube videos, read every post on here and check out this forum http://www.theflyfishingforum.com . Both this forum and the other give great advice. Good luck.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Good one oldstinkyguy !


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Namlot, just one tip. Always wear polarized sunglasses or at least glasses to protect your eyes from an errant cast.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

ejsell said:


> This forum really needs a "like" button. About half of my Christmas presents this year were fly fishing related and I'm hoping to get a new tying vice for my birthday.
> Namlot, watch lots of youtube videos, read every post on here and check out this forum http://www.theflyfishingforum.com . Both this forum and the other give great advice. Good luck.



ejsell, are you upgrading your current vise, or getting your first vise?


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Namlot, what species are you interested in?


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Upgrading. I think you recommended an apex to me last year, but a few other needed purchases got in the way of buying the vise. Currently I've just got a LLBean starter vise. Looking for something with a rotary and better jaws. adjusting the thumb screws on mine gets to be a pain.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

ejsell said:


> Upgrading. I think you recommended an apex to me last year, but a few other needed purchases got in the way of buying the vise. Currently I've just got a LLBean starter vise. Looking for something with a rotary and better jaws. adjusting the thumb screws on mine gets to be a pain.




The more I use the Apex, the more I like it. I also have a Regal clone that works AWESOME for size 14 and bigger. It clamps like a ticked off pitbull protecting her pups, and is the fastest adjusting vise out there. Just squeeze, insert hook, release. The Anvil Atlas is their version of full-rotary (which my tying style doesn't require) and it is very nice as well. 





And Namlot, I am no expert fly fisherman, but if you want to hit a pond or river for some practice, let me know. I'm in central Ohio just south of Grove City.


Steve


----------



## Namlot79 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies guys. I am interested in going after any and all species of fish. Just tell me where to be and I will be there.


----------

